# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  What did you have for lunch today?

## Total Eclipse

I had a Bagel with cream cheese.

----------


## SmileyFace

A slice of pizza with a side of spinach salad.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Egg and chicken salad on a kinda stale whole wheat baguette. Was still pretty decent.

----------


## L

> A slice of pizza with a side of spinach salad.



One slice only.....I had a pizza for my tea....lunch was dinner

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Peanut butter and jelly sandwich and coffee.

----------


## Otherside

A Jam Sandwich

----------


## James

small bag potato chips, a candy bar and two cokes.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Beef and broccoli, stir-fry noodles with tofu. And a few teaspoons of Siracha.

----------


## merc

leftover egg roll and hot cup of tea.

----------


## L

Nothing today

----------


## GunnyHighway

No lunch yet, still have a bit over an hour to go. I've got some of my lentil rice curry stew today. Probably will be accompanied with some Higgins & Burke earl grey tea.


Okay I lied. I had a hazlenut mocha instead. I was worried it would taste like ass, but I'm gladly mistaken.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

It's 7:30 PM, so it's linner. 

Two-day old California roll, a banana, and a banana bread penguin.

Edit: Okay, three banana penguins. But I hadn't eaten since 11:00 this morning so it's okay!

Oink oink..

----------


## Total Eclipse

> A Jam Sandwich



What flavor of Jan?

----------


## Otherside

> What flavor of Jan?



Raspberry I think, I dunno, Dad got it in France, it's probably got some fancy things in it and I haven't got a clue what the label says.

----------


## merc

What is a banana bread penguin?

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> What is a banana bread penguin?



Banana bread shaped like a penguin. Also comes in brownie flavour  ::):

----------


## L

Chicken and chips

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Banana bread shaped like a penguin. Also comes in brownie flavour



Oooo, I've had those.





_They suck._

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Oooo, I've had those.
> 
> _They suck._



Whaaa? How can you not like them. Unless you just don't like banana bread.
-

Another linner. Chinese food! Sweet and sour pork, a spring roll, and broccoli/beef. And another banana penguin. More oinking.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Whaaa? How can you not like them. Unless you just don't like banana bread.



I freaking _loooooooooooove_ banana bread. I think that's why I'm not a big fan, it's just not the same.

A little bit of oinking ain't bad now and again!

----------


## meeps

pizza for breakfast and lunch

----------


## SmileyFace

-small bowl of honey nut cheerios (Mmm...mmm mmm)
-banana

----------


## GunnyHighway

Whole wheat macaroni with tomato sauce, broccoli, and shrimp.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Figured I'd consider this my lunch since I didn't have one today. Nachos with a side of rum and coke. Looooong day at work today.

----------


## Chloe

I'm having sushi. filling, unusual and nice  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't eat a lot of "meals" anymore due to stomach issues (I basically just snack all day instead). I guess the last thing I ate counts as lunch though: homemade banana-nut muffin & holiday tea. ^_^
Oh and some ginger cookies, also homemade. I do a lot of baking.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I bought a baguette with boccocini, tomato, and basil in it. It's pretty nice and light.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Beer and beef jerky. 

I'm not going to even pretend to be ladylike

----------


## Koalafan

Cheerios and a turkey sandwich  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

I had fusilli with spicy tomato sauce, tuna, sun-dried tomatoes and green olives

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Beer and beef jerky. 
> 
> I'm not going to even pretend to be ladylike



lol! 

ps: I haven't met many girls who love beer as much as I do. We're a rare breed  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

-Small bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios
-A side of strawberries

 ::D:

----------


## Keddy

Yogurt, fruit, and apple juice. I now know for a fact that I've lost a few pounds so I've been adjusting my diet  :;):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Strawberry banana smoothie and a small bowl of curry soup.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I crammed an entire pizza into my face.

----------


## SmileyFace

homemade "brownie in a mug"

----------


## Keddy

I got a burger at the school dining hall today, but I ordered it plain and then threw out the bread and just ate the meat. Sounds gross, but I've been losing weight and I don't feel like messing up my progress by eating crap food again.
I just had that for lunch, with half a glass of flavored water. I had a whole grain bar for breakfast and a slice of turkey and a quarter of a brownie for dinner.
Success  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

-2 slices of leftover pizza
-banana

----------


## GunnyHighway

- McIntosh apple
- ~7 mushy strawberries (booo)
- Cuppa Lipton Yellow Label tea


Then I was starving and someone bought donuts so I caved and ate a really shitty donut because I was the last to hear about them  ::\:

----------


## SmileyFace

> Then I was starving and someone bought donuts so I caved and ate a really shitty donut because I was the last to hear about them



 :Crossed Arms:  What was that shitty donut exactly? I can't imagine eating a shitty donut... except ones that have fruit jelly in them (so gross).

----------


## GunnyHighway

> What was that shitty donut exactly? I can't imagine eating a shitty donut... except ones that have fruit jelly in them (so gross).



Oh geez, those fruit filling ones are the best. The donut in question was a glazed cake donut. They taste like [BEEP] without the glaze, the glaze makes them somewhat bearable. *Anything* else is better though.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Cranberry bran muffins made by yours truly.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Oh geez, those fruit filling ones are the best. The donut in question was a glazed cake donut. They taste like [BEEP] without the glaze, the glaze makes them somewhat bearable. *Anything* else is better though.



Ah yes, those donuts. They aren't totally disgusting to me, but they're one of the last donuts I'd pick if I had a variety batch to choose from lol

----------


## Keddy

I really thought I had posted in this thread earlier this evening, but it disappeared?
Weird. 
Anyway, for lunch I had a burger at the school dining hall, but I threw out the bread and just cut up the meat and ate it with ketchup. Sounds gross but it actually tastes pretty much the same, just without bread LOL and it's a heck of a lot less calories to deal with.
For breakfast I had a whole grain bar thing, and for dinner I had turkey and managed to throw out some of a brownie so I didn't eat all of it. And minimal snacking today. 
Success  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Split pea soup with some buttered bread.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Salad >.<

----------


## enfield

one of my mom's frozen meals (she didn't notice it was gone yet).

----------


## TheCARS1979

Coffee and an apple lol

----------


## Otherside

KFC's Popcorn Chicken, French Fries, and a Pepsi. 

They didnt have any BBQ sauce. =(

----------


## Misssy

For breakfast I had 2 cups of coffee with milk. A yoghurt (I think). Cant remember. Oh I had a package of raspberries. A small amount of goldfish crackers like maybe 10. 

For lunch i had a burrito (vegetarian) and a chocolate pudding cup. Actually two cups. AND more coffee. 

When I got home from work I had two salads. I had home made garlic bread. I then had one and  1/4 beer. Then chocolate.  

_____

I really want to pay more attention to what I eat. I am glad that I got some healthy veggies into my diet today. I guess the bad thing might be so much coffee and then the beer and chocolate. IDK

----------


## Antidote

Half a lamb souvlaki and half a solo.

----------


## Otherside

Ham and cheese quassant with a Chai Latte.

----------


## Earthquake

A slice of pizza, bag of cheese doodles, and a Rice Krispies bar.

----------


## cathering

i had a turkey meat and salad and cheese sandwich and some apple tea and snacked on weetbix and oat bran which i love more then chocolate lately. and i need to get back to drinking a little more fluids... today it was a lime drink or something.... and tea and later some milk with blue heaven syrup...

----------


## L

It is no were near lunch time - I did have pancakes yesterday for lunch

----------


## Otherside

Tuna and cheese jacket potato. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## anxiouskathie

tuna and crackers

----------


## Antidote

> Half a lamb souvlaki and half a solo.



I don't remember this at all, and I absolutely hate lamb. Puzzling. 

Today looks like I had tea and a hot cross bun. I had a stomach ache at 4 am this morning so want to take it easy.

----------


## MobileChucko

I just started a diet a few days ago, because of weight gain from the two antidepressants I am on.  Instead of a 1,000 calorie breakfast of high fat, high sugar from Mickey D's, I had a banana and then a bowl of organic cereal with fresh blackberries on top, and fat free milk.  Tasted good and I have already noticed an increase in my energy level... :Snack:

----------


## anxiouskathie

Starbucks decaf peppermint mocha coffee

----------


## Otherside

A relatively boring, cheese and ham sandwich  ::):

----------


## fetisha

just cookies only, I haven't had much of an appetite lately.

----------


## Kimbra

Bean taco's.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

_"Yo
His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy
There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready
To drop bombs, but he keeps on forgettin'"_

Yup.

Well technically mom's _rotini_ but details, details.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I just started a diet a few days ago, because of weight gain from the two antidepressants I am on.  Instead of a 1,000 calorie breakfast of high fat, high sugar from Mickey D's, I had a banana and then a bowl of organic cereal with fresh blackberries on top, and fat free milk.  Tasted good and I have already noticed an increase in my energy level...



Good luck, with both the diet and the antidepressants!  ::

----------


## MobileChucko

> Good luck, with both the diet and the antidepressants!



Thanks IllusionOfHappiness!...  My current antidepressant regime has been working great for the last 3 1/2 years now.  Problem is the Remeron, that will make most people eat sugar right out of the bag, and I am one of them-LOL!..  But really, the diet is going well.  Just hope the payoff is a few pounds lost before I see my doctor in May.  Thanks for wishing me luck...

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Thanks IllusionOfHappiness!...  My current antidepressant regime has been working great for the last 3 1/2 years now.  Problem is the Remeron, that will make most people eat sugar right out of the bag, and I am one of them-LOL!..  But really, the diet is going well.  Just hope the payoff is a few pounds lost before I see my doctor in May.  Thanks for wishing me luck...



You're welcome :] Luckily lots of fruit is packed with natural sugars at least. I mean, if you like fruit that is :b. It's good that it's going well for you though and you enjoy the food. Healthy food doesn't have to be gross or boring. And when you eat it for long enough the other stuff seems more "gross" in comparison.

----------


## L

Scramble egg

----------


## Otherside

Nachos. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cornholio

Salmon with brown rice and broccoli

----------


## L

Scramble egg

----------


## Otherside

My other half is refusing to touch either the sushi, or the kimchi. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Ham sandwich

----------


## Antidote

Coffee and a hot cross bun, which isn't great. It left me feeling queasy and reminded me why I don't drink coffee... doesn't wake me up.

----------


## Lost_Loki

Had a raspberry lime smoothie, it was great, but I'm all out of raspberries now, lol

----------


## L

Fish, peas and baby potatoes

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Grilled chicken, fried shrimp and these cheesey biscuit things at this seafood restaurant. Was pretty awesome.

----------


## L

Spiced fried beans and sweet potato cake

----------


## Antidote

Pancakes.

----------


## sweetful

Frozen pizza that I unfroze before having for lunch

----------


## Lunaire

Amazing strawberry banana and vegan cream cheese crepes made by my SO.  :hearts:

----------


## Otherside

> Amazing strawberry banana and vegan cream cheese crepes made by my SO. s:



I'm just hungry now. Those sound nice.  :-_-: 

Glad you enjoyed them. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Brisket, sausage, baked potato, baked beans (sorry to ruin the vegan vibe, but, meh....that's what I had lol )

----------


## Skippy

some juice n 2 jalape?o corn dogs as a snack after my performance today. right now my guy is makin somethin nice for us to eat, dunno quite what it is yet but it sure smells great....

----------


## L

I made a combination of lentils, chick peas, kidney beans, coriander, cumin, lime, tomatoes, onion....its yummy

----------


## InvisibleGuy

grilled chicken & rice.

----------


## CloudMaker

I dont eat lunch. or breakfast. 1 meal a day keeps the fat away.

----------


## Otherside

Ham and Wensleydale Sandwich

----------


## L

Roll with ham and potato salad

----------


## fetisha

miso soup

----------


## Otherside

Plain pasta because it was leftover. Oh how very exciting, I know.

----------


## Otherside

Lentil Soup

----------


## Otherside

Leftover pasta bake. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

Baked potato. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## AmberHearts

Beef and broccoli stew.

----------


## Otherside

Falafel

----------


## fetisha

Burger and fries

----------


## Relle

Hot dog

----------

